# Club Intrawest-Tremblant wi-fi



## jehb2 (Jul 22, 2012)

How is the wi-fi at Club Intrawest-Tremblant? Also, do they have wired internet (ethernet) available?  Is there a charge?

Do they charge for toll-free numbers?  Any other advice for someone who needs to do a little work while on vacation?


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 22, 2012)

Wireless Internet access is available in all vacation homes at no charge.  They will give you access instructions upon arrival.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot.  How good is the wifi?  Is it fast, slow?  Is it consistent and reliable?  Or is it sometimes not available due to heavy demand.  Lately we have found that some hotels and timeshares are having trouble with speedy access due to the high demand.  

My husband has to work a bit on vacation so good wireless is critical.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 25, 2012)

It was fast when we used it, but only checked our email a few times so really can't speak to how good it is.


----------

